# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրքասանտա 4․ Պատմվածքներ

## ivy

Փորձենք մի պատմվածքասանտա էլ անցակցնել։

Մինչև հիմա գրանցված մասնակիցները․

*LisBeth
Freeman
Դեղին մուկիկ
ivy*

Ուրիշ միացող կա՞։

Պատմվածքները կարող եք արդեն ուղարկել։ Մի երկու օր էլ կսպասենք ու կսկսենք։

----------

CactuSoul (31.08.2020), Freeman (30.08.2020), LisBeth (30.08.2020), Աթեիստ (31.08.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (30.08.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինձ էլ ներառեք։
Պատմվածք եմ հիշել ։)

----------

CactuSoul (31.08.2020), Freeman (30.08.2020), ivy (30.08.2020), LisBeth (30.08.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (30.08.2020)

----------


## ivy

@Sambitbaba
 @Արէա
 @Skeptic
և մյուսներ

Դուք էլ կմիանա՞ք:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.08.2020)

----------


## ivy

Բոլորն արդեն ուղարկել են իրենց պատմվածքները, վաղը կսկսենք, կարծես թե նոր գրանցումներ չկան:

----------

LisBeth (01.09.2020), Աթեիստ (31.08.2020)

----------


## ivy

Սանտան ինձ խնդրեց նվերներն էսպես բաժանել․

*LisBeth*
Terry Pratchett "Troll Bridge"
Ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը

*Freeman*
George Saunders "Escape from Spiderhead"
Ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը

*Դեղին մուկիկ*
Edgar Allan Poe "The Premature Burial"
Հայերեն թարգմանությունը
Ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը

*ivy*
Կարեն Սիմոնյան «Մարգագետին»

*Աթեիստ*
Գուրգեն Խանջյան «Պախմել»

Ընթերցանության համար որոշակի ժամկետներ չկան․ հենց կարդաք, կարող եք կարծիք գրել։
Դե կողքից ուրիշ ցանկացողներն էլ կարող են իրենց կարծիքը հայտնել պատմվածքների մասին։ 
Բարի ընթերցանություն  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (02.09.2020), Freeman (01.09.2020), LisBeth (02.09.2020), Աթեիստ (01.09.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (01.09.2020)

----------


## Freeman

Ինձ ուղարկվածը կարդացել եմ։ Թե՛ գործը, թե՛ հեղինակն անծանոթ էին։ Շատ ա դուրս եկել, մենակ վերջում մի քիչ ավել բաներ կային։ 
Հետո ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ։

----------

ivy (02.09.2020), LisBeth (02.09.2020)

----------


## ivy

Կարեն Սիմոնյանի «Թափառող մոլորակ» վեպի հետ կապված մեր տանը մի լավ պատմություն կա, երևի դրա համար էլ էդ հեղինակն ինձ բաժին հասավ  :Smile: 

Հեռվից պիտի պատմեմ։

Ուրեմն մաման ու պապան Թիֆլիսում են ծնվել, մեծացել: Իրար չեն ճանաչել մինչև էն օրը, երբ պապայիս ընտանիքը եկել է մամայիս ընտանիք` աղջիկ տեսնելու: Մի խոսքով, մամայիս հավանել են ու որոշել իրենց տղայի հետ ամուսնացնել: Էդպես իմ սուսիկ-փուսիկ ծնողներին նշանել են, բերել Երևան` Զագս: 
Պսակադրության ժամանակ, երբ պապան Զագսում դրել է իր ստորագրությունը, մաման հիշել է, որ էդ ստորագրությունը ինչ-որ մի տեղ արդեն տեսել է: Մի քիչ տանջվելուց հետո ի վերջո հիշել է, թե որտեղից է ստորագրությունը ծանոթ...

Առաջին դասարանցի մամաս` գլխին սպիտակ բանտիկներ, ձեռքին` ծաղիկներ, կանգնած է եղել դպրոցական բեմի վրա: Առաջին դասարանցիները եկել էին հրաժեշտ տալու տասներորդցիներին` նրանց Վերջին զանգի ժամանակ:
Հանդիսությունից հետո առաջին դասարանցիները պիտի ծաղիկներ տային ավարտողներին ու նրանցից ստանային հուշանվերներ: Բոլորն իրենց ծաղիկներվ արագ վազել են, ամեն մեկը մի տասներորդցու մոտեցել: Մամաս շվարած մնացել է` չիմանալով, թե ում մոտենա: Մեկ էլ մի տասներորդցի տղա, երևի խղճալով շփոթված պստոյին, հեռվից մատով կանչել է իր մոտ: Մաման, ուրախանալով, որ իրեն էլ նկատեցին, մոտեցել ու ծաղիկները տվել է բարձրահասակ ու լուրջ դեմքով տղային: Տասներորդցին էլ իր հերթին մամային մի գիրք է նվիրել` իր ստորագրությամբ:  Ու դա պապաս է եղել: 
Էդ գիրքը՝ Կարեն Սիմոնյանի «Թափառող մոլորակը», մամայիս սիրած գրքերից է դարձել, և ինքն իհարկե չէր կարող չհիշել միջի ստորագրությունը, որը երկրորդ անգամ տեսել է Զագսում` հասկանալով, որ դա այն տասներորդցի տղան է, ով տասներկու տարի առաջ իրեն մատով մոտ է կանչել դպրոցի դահլիճում: Պատմել է պապայիս, պապաս էլ է հիշել: Իսկ տատիկս ու պապիկս էդ պատմությանը էդպես էլ չհավատացին  :Jpit:  

Բայց գիրքը՝ պապայիս ստորագրությամբ, մինչև հիմա պահված է մեր տան գրապահարանում: 
Ես էլ հավեսով կարդում էր փոքր ժամանակ, ու հիմա, որ տեսա սանտաների մեջ հեղինակին, ակամայից ձգեց։

«Մարգագետին» պատմվածքի մասին վաղը կգրեմ։

----------

CactuSoul (02.09.2020), Cassiopeia (02.09.2020), Freeman (02.09.2020), Jarre (02.09.2020), LisBeth (02.09.2020), Sambitbaba (07.09.2020), Skeptic (02.09.2020), Sky (02.09.2020), Աթեիստ (02.09.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (02.09.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կարդացի ինձ բաժին հասած «Պախմելը»։

Ինչպես երևի հուշում ա վերնագիրը, պատմվածքը ներկայացնում ա ալկոհոլիկների մի օրվա առավոտը։ Ինքս շատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում ալկոհոլիկներին ու թմրամոլներին, ու էդ թեմայով ահագին Մարկիզի հետ *համապատասխան թեմայում* վիճել ենք։ Բացի այդ էսօր լուրերում շատերը կարդացել են, որ արդեն 11 զոհ ունենք, որոնց մեծ մասը թունավորվել են «տնական արաղից», իսկ իրականում` մեթիլ սպիրտից։

Մի 10 տարի առաջ մի գիրք էի կարդում՝ «Низший пилотаж», որը կազմված էր էս տիպի բազմաթիվ պատվմածքներից։ Ու դրանցում շատ մանրամասն ներկայացվում էր թմրամոլների առօրյան։
Ներկայացվում էր էն աստիճանի մանրամասն, որ կամ դրանից հետո ինքդ կդառնայիր թմրամոլ, կամ կյանքում չէիր էլ փորձի (երևի առաջին պատճառով էլ Ռուսաստանում գիրքն արգելված էր)։

Հենց սկզբից «Պախմելը» նրա պլագիատ թվաց։ Վստահ եմ ինչ որ մեկը բարձր ա գնահատում շարադրման թեթև ոճը, լավ ներկայացված կոլորիտը, բայց ես առաջինը տեսա ինձ շատ տհաճ երևույթ, ու ֆիքսվեցի հենց դրա վրա։

Կարճ կապեմ. շարադրանքը լավն էր, բայց կերպարները նորմալ բացահայտված չէին (թեև ընդամենը երկուսն էին), պատմությունը բավականին ամբողջական էր, բայց ամբողջ պատմությունից գարշահոտ ա գալիս։ Նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էր շատ սիրուն ու մանրամասն նկարագրել զուգարան գնալու պրոցեսը։ Վերջինս ավելի բնական ա, ու երևի ավելի բարձր կգնահատեի, քան սա։

----------

ivy (02.09.2020), Jarre (02.09.2020), Sambitbaba (07.09.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կարդացի ինձ բաժին հասած «Պախմելը»։
> 
> Ինչպես երևի հուշում ա վերնագիրը, պատմվածքը ներկայացնում ա ալկոհոլիկների մի օրվա առավոտը։ Ինքս շատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում ալկոհոլիկներին ու թմրամոլներին, ու էդ թեմայով ահագին Մարկիզի հետ *համապատասխան թեմայում* վիճել ենք։ Բացի այդ էսօր լուրերում շատերը կարդացել են, որ արդեն 11 զոհ ունենք, որոնց մեծ մասը թունավորվել են «տնական արաղից», իսկ իրականում` մեթիլ սպիրտից։
> 
> Մի 10 տարի առաջ մի գիրք էի կարդում՝ «Низший пилотаж», որը կազմված էր էս տիպի բազմաթիվ պատվմածքներից։ Ու դրանցում շատ մանրամասն ներկայացվում էր թմրամոլների առօրյան։
> Ներկայացվում էր էն աստիճանի մանրամասն, որ կամ դրանից հետո ինքդ կդառնայիր թմրամոլ, կամ կյանքում չէիր էլ փորձի (երևի առաջին պատճառով էլ Ռուսաստանում գիրքն արգելված էր)։
> 
> Հենց սկզբից «Պախմելը» նրա պլագիատ թվաց։ Վստահ եմ ինչ որ մեկը բարձր ա գնահատում շարադրման թեթև ոճը, լավ ներկայացված կոլորիտը, բայց ես առաջինը տեսա ինձ շատ տհաճ երևույթ, ու ֆիքսվեցի հենց դրա վրա։
> 
> Կարճ կապեմ. շարադրանքը լավն էր, բայց կերպարները նորմալ բացահայտված չէին (թեև ընդամենը երկուսն էին), պատմությունը բավականին ամբողջական էր, բայց ամբողջ պատմությունից գարշահոտ ա գալիս։ Նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էր շատ սիրուն ու մանրամասն նկարագրել զուգարան գնալու պրոցեսը։ Վերջինս ավելի բնական ա, ու երևի ավելի բարձր կգնահատեի, քան սա։


Ավելացնեմ, որ շարադրանքն ավելի բնական լինելու համար պակասում էին հյութալի հայհոյանքները։ Ռուսական օրիգինալից ահագին ռուսերեն քֆուր էի սովորել ։)

----------

Jarre (02.09.2020)

----------


## Jarre

Արտ, Վենեդիկտ Երոֆեեվի Москва — Петушки-ն կարդա։ Դրա նման խորը փիլիսոփայական, սրամիտ, սև հումորով, ճաշակով ու թեթևի մեջ էքսզիստենցիալիզմը քննարկող գրքեր շատ քիչ են հանդիպում։

----------

Աթեիստ (02.09.2020)

----------


## ivy

Կարեն Սիմոնյանի «Մարգագետին»-ը առաջին հայացքից դասական ուղղագրությամբ զարմացրեց։ Անսպասելի էր։ «Թափառող մոլորակը» հաստատ գիտեմ, որ դասական ուղղագրությամբ չէր գրված։ Փորձեցի ինտերնետում սրա հետ կապված բացատրություն գտնել, բայց ոչինչ չգտա։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ կյանքի ինչ-որ հատվածում գրողը որոշել է անցնել դասական ուղղագրության՝ հավանաբար անձնական նախընտրությամբ։ 

«Թափառող մոլորակ»-ից գիտեի, որ Սիմոնյանը գիտական ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրում է գրում։ «Մարգագետին» պատմվածքն էլ էր սայ-ֆայ։ Մի քիչ բրեդբերիոտ էր, սիրուն հուզականություն ուներ, կարոտ։ Լավ էր շարադրված, բայց իմ կարծիքով սայ-ֆայի համար նյութը քիչ էր։ Ամեն դեպքում, հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի, համ որովհետև գրողի հետ անձնական պատմություն կար, համ էլ որովհետև ամեն անգամ չի, որ հայ ֆանտաստ գրողի գործ ես կարդում։
Շնորհակալություն պատմվածքի համար  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.09.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Կարեն Սիմոնյանի «Մարգարիտ»-ը առաջին հայացքից դասական ուղղագրությամբ զարմացրեց։ Անսպասելի էր։ «Թափառող մոլորակը» հաստատ գիտեմ, որ դասական ուղղագրությամբ չէր գրված։ Փորձեցի ինտերնետում սրա հետ կապված բացատրություն գտնել, բայց ոչինչ չգտա։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ կյանքի ինչ-որ հատվածում գրողը որոշել է անցնել դասական ուղղագրության՝ հավանաբար անձնական նախընտրությամբ։ 
> 
> «Թափառող մոլորակ»-ից գիտեի, որ Սիմոնյանը գիտական ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրում է գրում։ «Մարգարիտ» պատմվածքն էլ էր սայ-ֆայ։ Մի քիչ բրեդբերիոտ էր, սիրուն հուզականություն ուներ, կարոտ։ Լավ էր շարադրված, բայց իմ կարծիքով սայ-ֆայի համար նյութը քիչ էր։ Ամեն դեպքում, հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի, համ որովհետև գրողի հետ անձնական պատմություն կար, համ էլ որովհետև ամեն անգամ չի, որ հայ ֆանտաստ գրողի գործ ես կարդում։
> Շնորհակալություն պատմվածքի համար


 Այվ Մարգարիտ չի, Մարգագետին ա  :Smile:  
  Ես հավանեցի պատմվածքը, որպես սայֆայ, հիմնված ա տիեզերական ճամփորդությունների հավանական մեթոդներից մեկի վրա ու նաև կարծես Հողագունդը այլևս չկա, բայց վստահ չեմ, ուղղակի տենց տպավորություն ստեղծվեց։ Մենակ թե մարգագետնի նշանակությունը ու էությունը կարելի կասկածի տակ առնել։ Այդպիսի տիեզերանավը պետք ա որ իրա էկոսիստեմը ունենա, որպես վերականգնվող ռեսուրսների աղբյուր, ինչո՞ւ էր ինքը արհեստական․․․ եթե իրանք բնական բույսերի աճը ապահովվել չեն կարող, ինչո՞վ են սնվում, ի՞նչ են շնչում և այլն․․․ բայց նոստալգիան շատ իրական էր։ Ոնց որ ասենք օտար երկիր մեկնող մի ընտանիքի պատմություն վերցնես ու պրոյեկտես տիեզերքի վրա, Բրեդբերի մեթոդ :Smile:  
 Կարծում եմ Ֆրիմենն ա ուղարկել այս մեկը։ 

 Ինձ հասածի մասին ավելի ուշ կգրեմ, երբ մնացածն էլ կարդամ պրծնեմ։

----------

ivy (02.09.2020), Աթեիստ (02.09.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (03.09.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Այվ Մարգարիտ չի, Մարգագետին ա


Չգիտեմ ինչի եմ Մարգարիտ գրել, պատմվածքն էլ դիմացս բացված է, ամբողջն էլ մարգագետնի մասին է  :Smile: 
Կուղղեմ հիմա։

----------

LisBeth (02.09.2020)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Էդգար Ալան Պո "Ողջ֊ողջ թաղվածը"
Շնորհակալություն Սանտային,  հիանալի պատմվածք էր ինձ բաժին հասել։ Նախ ասեմ, որ սիրում եմ Պո նրա՝ իր ժամանակից տարբերվող թեմաների, ինտելեկտուալ սիմվոլիկայի,  մատուցման ձևի, հղկված շարադրանքի և էլի շատ բաների համար։ Ինձ համար Պոն այն քիչ գրողներից է, ով հարգում է իր ընթերցողին։ Թեմայից մի քիչ շեղվեմ և ասեմ, որ գրողի՝ իմ սիրելի կարճ պատմվածքը "Կարմիր մահվան դիմակն" է։
Հիմա անցնեմ իմ պատմվածքին։ Ինչպես կարելի է ենթադրել վերնագրից, այն կենդանի թաղված մարդկանց մասին է, որոնց լեթարգիական քնի պատճառով մահացածի տեղ են դրել և ողջ֊ողջ թաղել։ Առաջին մասում հեղինակը մի քանի այդպիսի դեպքեր է հիշատակում, որոնցից մի քանիսը՝ բարեբախտաբար երջանիկ ավարտով, սակայն իրականում այնքան այդպիսի չբացահայտված դեպքեր կան... սարսռում ես այդ մտքից անգամ։ 
Երկրորդ մասում հերոսը պատմում է կենդանի թաղված լինելու իր վախերի մասին,  քանի որ ինքն էլ է տառապում կատալեպսիայով, որի ժամանակ մարմինն ընդարմանում է, և նրան կարող են մեռածի տեղ դնել։ Պատմվածքը դրական ավարտ ունի։ Հերոսը, դեպքերի բերումով իր մաշկի վրա զգալով թաղված լինելու վիճակը, որը իրականում իր վախերի արդյունքն էր, սկսում է գնահատել կյանքը և ուղղակի ապրել։ 
Պոն հայտնի է իր՝ սարսափի տարրեր պարունակող ստեղծագործություններով,  և այս մեկը բացառություն չի։ Պատմվածքից ստացած առաջին տպավորությունն էլ հենց սարսափի հետ միաձուլված  սառը դագաղում փակվածի հուսալքության զգացումն է ։ Հերոսի հետ դու էլ ես վախենում խավար գիշերներից,  քնելուց, երազներից...
Սակայն ապրելով թաղված լինելու զգացումը՝ հերոսը ի վերջո հասկանում է, որ կյանքը չափազանց կարճ է այն անիմաստ վախերի վրա վատնելու համար։ Ի վերջո դրանք միայն հիվանդ  երևակայության արգասիք են, որից հնարավոր է ազատվել հանուն  լիարժեք ապրելու։ Եվ այս պատմվածքով հենց հաստատվում է կյանքը։ Նրա մութ գույների տակ իրականում շատ պայծառ գաղափար է՝ կյանքն իմաստավորելու, կործանման ճանապարհին մի պահ կանգ առնելու և կյանքը արժևորելու մասին։ 
Պոն իրեն ինչ֊որ տեղ նույնականացնում է հերոսի հետ. հերոսը խնդիրներ ունի կատալեպսիայի հետ կապված , որի նոպաներից հետո մեծ դժվարությամբ է կյանք վերադառնում, իսկ Պոյի կյանքում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ լինում էին ալկոհոլիզմի նոպաներ, որոնցից նա ինքն էլ մեծ ջանքերի գնով էր կյանք վերադառնում։ Սակայն բոլորս էլ կարող ենք մեզ գտնել այս պատմվածքում, քանի որ եթե լավ զննենք մեր ներսը, յուրաքանչյուրս էլ կգտնենք մեր թուլությունները, որոնք խանգարում են ապրել, և որոնք հաղթահարելով պետք է վերագնահատենք կյանքը։ 
Պատմվածքում հիմնական թեմայից բացի նկատեցի մեկ այլ կարևոր կետ. այն բնորոշում է Պո գեղագետին և արվեստագետին։ Պատմվածքի սկզբում նա նշում է, որ կան թեմաներ, որոնք այնքան մութ և տհաճ են, 
որ չպետք է գրականության մեջ տեղ գտնեն, բացառությամբ իրական դեպքերի, որոնցից էր նաև պատմվածքի թեման։ Վերոնշյալով Պոն հաստատում է, որ իր նկատմամբ նա նույնքան խիստ է և պահանջկոտ , որքան ուրիշ գրողների, որոնց նա հալածում էր իր քննադատականներում։ 
Հ.Գ. Մեկ անգամ ևս շնորհակալություն։ Հետաքրքիր է կարդալ նաև մյուսների մեկնաբանությունները այս պատմվածքի վերաբերյալ։

Արդեն կասկածներ ունեմ, թե ով է ուղարկել)))

----------

ivy (03.09.2020), Աթեիստ (03.09.2020)

----------


## ivy

Լիզ ու Ֆրիմեն, դուք դեռ գրել էիք ուզում, չմոռանաք:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.09.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (06.09.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Լիզ ու Ֆրիմեն, դուք դեռ գրել էիք ուզում, չմոռանաք:


Արդեն մոռացել էի, բայց կգրեմ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Արդեն մոռացել էի, բայց կգրեմ


Մեծ հետաքրքությամբ սպասում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Արտ, Վենեդիկտ Երոֆեեվի Москва — Петушки-ն կարդա։ Դրա նման խորը փիլիսոփայական, սրամիտ, սև հումորով, ճաշակով ու թեթևի մեջ էքսզիստենցիալիզմը քննարկող գրքեր շատ քիչ են հանդիպում։


 :Smile: Վայ, Ժառ ջան... Ես էլ, քանի կարդում էի Աթեիստի գրառումը, որոշել էի, որ հեսա պրծնեմ, գրելու եմ, թե մի 30 տարի առաջ ոնց էի զզվում Վենեդիկտ Երոֆեեվի թույն անուն հանած Москва — Петушки գրքից... :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կարեն Սիմոնյանի «Թափառող մոլորակ» վեպի հետ կապված մեր տանը մի լավ պատմություն կա, երևի դրա համար էլ էդ հեղինակն ինձ բաժին հասավ


Խելքս իմը չի նման պատմությունների համար... :Love:

----------

ivy (07.09.2020), Աթեիստ (07.09.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Խելքս իմը չի նման պատմությունների համար...


Քանի մարդիկ իրանց պատմվածքների մասին են գրում, ես էլ մերը պատմեմ։

Ժամանակին աշխատում էի բժշկական համալասարանի մոտ մի ինտերնետ ակումբում։ Դրա նախորդ ակումբում սովորություն ունեի, սիրուն աղջիկների տվյլաները պահում էի մոտս, ու փոխանցում ախպորս։

Էս բժշկականի մոտի կլուբ մի օր մի սիրուն աղջիկ ա գալիս, մտնում արագ գործ ա անում, ես մոտս պահում եմ իրա ICQ-ի համարը (ավելացնում եմ կոնտակտներիս մեջ, Nick-ը՝ Tetis), մտածելով, որ մի օր իրան կգրեմ։

Ու իհարկե չեմ գրում։

Ահագին ժամանակ ա անցնում, գործս փոխում եմ, աշխատում եմ համակարգչային խանութում, որպես մենեջեր։ Էդ ընթացքում գրանցվում եմ ակումբում, մի օր էլ գալիս հանդիպման, ու ծանոթանում Վերայի հետ։ Իմանում եմ, որ իրանց ֆիրման մեր հետ ա աշխատում, ինքն էլ բազմիցս եղել ա մեր օֆիսում, չեմ նկատել։ Պատմում ա, որ ախպերը ծառայում ա, ես կարծեմ առաջարկում եմ իմ օգնությունը, պարզվում ա ինչ որ պլատայա պետք, տալիս եմ, որ փոխանցի, ու ձեռի հետ էլ տալիս եմ իմ ICQ-ի համարը, որ կապի մեջ լինենք, եթե էլի բան պետք լինի։
Մի քանի օր անց ինձ ICQ-ով գրում ա էն Tetis-ը, ու ասում, որ ինքը Cassiopeia_ն ա։ Շշմած նստած էի  :LOL: 
Վերային որ գրում եմ, որ մի քանի տարի առաջ իրա ICQ-ի համարը մոտս պահել էի, չի հավատում։ Բայց Tetis անունը համոզում ա, որտև արդեն մի քանի տարի էդ Nick-ը փոխած ա լինում ։)

Ընդհանրապես դեպքը, որ ինչ որ մեկի կոնտակտը մոտս պահեմ սաղ աշխատանքային պրակտիկայուն էդ մի անգամն ա եղել ։)
Ու փաստորեն ճակատագրական ։)

----------

Agni (07.09.2020), Cassiopeia (08.09.2020), ivy (07.09.2020), LisBeth (08.09.2020), Peace (10.09.2020), Sambitbaba (07.09.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (07.09.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Քանի մարդիկ իրանց պատմվածքների մասին են գրում, ես էլ մերը պատմեմ։
> 
> Ժամանակին աշխատում էի բժշկական համալասարանի մոտ մի ինտերնետ ակումբում։ Դրա նախորդ ակումբում սովորություն ունեի, սիրուն աղջիկների տվյլաները պահում էի մոտս, ու փոխանցում ախպորս։
> 
> Էս բժշկականի մոտի կլուբ մի օր մի սիրուն աղջիկ ա գալիս, մտնում արագ գործ ա անում, ես մոտս պահում եմ իրա ICQ-ի համարը (ավելացնում եմ կոնտակտներիս մեջ, Nick-ը՝ Tetis), մտածելով, որ մի օր իրան կգրեմ։
> 
> Ու իհարկե չեմ գրում։
> 
> Ահագին ժամանակ ա անցնում, գործս փոխում եմ, աշխատում եմ համակարգչային խանութում, որպես մենեջեր։ Էդ ընթացքում գրանցվում եմ ակումբում, մի օր էլ գալիս հանդիպման, ու ծանոթանում Վերայի հետ։ Իմանում եմ, որ իրանց ֆիրման մեր հետ ա աշխատում, ինքն էլ բազմիցս եղել ա մեր օֆիսում, չեմ նկատել։ Պատմում ա, որ ախպերը ծառայում ա, ես կարծեմ առաջարկում եմ իմ օգնությունը, պարզվում ա ինչ որ պլատայա պետք, տալիս եմ, որ փոխանցի, ու ձեռի հետ էլ տալիս եմ իմ ICQ-ի համարը, որ կապի մեջ լինենք, եթե էլի բան պետք լինի։
> ...


Եթե նայես "Հրեղեն Հոգու" վերջին մի քանի օրերի թարգմանությունները, էնտեղ խոսվում է Տիեզերական Մագնիսի տարբեր դրսևորումների մասին: Քո ու Այվիի պատմություններն էլ հստակորեն այդ Տիեզերական Մագնիսի կողմ են նայում... :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Էլի սովորականի պես. իրենց ուզելով թեման բացում եմ, հետո ընկնում հետևներից, որ գրեն  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (08.09.2020), LisBeth (08.09.2020), Աթեիստ (08.09.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (08.09.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էլի սովորականի պես. իրենց ուզելով թեման բացում եմ, հետո ընկնում հետևներից, որ գրեն


 Էկա, պետք չի հետևիցս ընկնել։ Մտքերս շեղվել էին, բալկոնում կանգնած հետևում էի կողքի շենքի բալկոններից մեկում մենամարտող զույգին, աղջիկը հավասարակշտությունը դժվար էր պահում, ընկավ տղայի վրա, մի երկու անգամ փորձեց հարվածի, նենց ոչինչ դուրս չեկավ, տղան մի քանի անգամ հարվածեց աղջկան։ Մտածում էի ինչ ռոմանտիկ պատահականություն ա իրանց միավորել։
 Ինչևէ, փորձեմ մտքերս կենտրոնացնել, գրեմ, քանի որ վաղուց կարդացել եմ սաղ։

----------


## LisBeth

*Troll Bridge* - Ինձ հասած պատմվածքը։ Հեղինակից շատ բաներ չեմ կարդացել, ինչ էլ կարդացել եմ մոռացել եմ, տպավորիչ չի եղել, ինչպես և այս մեկը, արծարծած թեմաներն էլ գլխավոր հերոսի նման ուշացած կարելի ա համարել, բայց եթե վիզ դնենք/ասել Ֆրիմենին/ կարանք պրոյեկտենք ոչ միայն դասական հերոսի կերպարի վրա, այլև մարդկության ընդհանուր գործելակերպի՝ առանց գիտակցելու ոչնչացնել, հետո էլ նստել նոստալգիայով տառապել, կամ հարցնել, թե ինչ եղավ։ Էս պատմվածքի մասին քյասար ձին արդեն ասում ա․ "Դու եղար"։ Ձին էլ ամենախարիզմատիկ ու խելացի կերպարը դուրս եկավ, հանուն իրա արժեր կարդալ։ Դե իսկ գլխավոր հերոսը, կյանքից հոգնած, բայց նենց էվոլյուցիա ա ապրում, որ իրա սաղ կյանքի, էն որ պապուց եկած իմաստության մակարդակի համոզմունքները գրպանում եղածի հետ ջուրն ա դնում, մնալով չաչանակ Ռոսինանտեի ու հետևից ընկած մահվան հետ տետ ա տետ։ Ասել է թե դասական հերոսներ այլևս չկան, էս վերջինն էր․․․ վերջի՞նն էր որ․․․ շատ խորացա
  Կարծում եմ, Այվին ա իմ սանտան, բայց անկախ նրանից ճիշտ եմ, թե սխալ, սանտայիս շնորհակալ եմ։ Ու որպեսզի դառնա լավ ավանդույթ մի հատ պաչիկ, որ մնացածների աչքը վախենա, էլ սանատա չանենք․․․ կամ էլ հակառակը։

----------

Freeman (09.09.2020), ivy (08.09.2020), Աթեիստ (08.09.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (08.09.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

*Escape from Spiderhead* - էս պատմվածքը էս անգամվա սանտայի լավագույն պատմբածքն ա, առանց չափազանցնելու, չհաշված վերջը։ Եթե ես լինեի հեղինակը, անորոշ կթողեի, ընթերցողի հույսին, այսինք հարգելի ընթերցող դու կապրեի՞ր սենց ապագայում։ Իրականում էդքան էլ ապագա չի, ավելի ճիշտ կասկածում եմ, որ շատ մոտ ապագա ա։ Ինչպես մի անգամ Բյուրը ասեց, սաղ քիմիա ա, ու հեղինակը թեման զարգացրել ա, ամեն ինչ կառավարելի դարձնելով։ Լիքը էթիկական, բարոյական, զգայական, փիլիսոփայական ասպեկտներ կան մեջը, այսինքն մտածելու նյութ։

*The Premature Burial* - էլ ինչ պատմվածքասանտա, առանց Պո։ Էս տեսակի պատմություն փոքր ժամանակ մոմի լույսի տակ իրար փսփսոցով պատմում էինք, կամ գերեզմաններ գնալուց, իբր չգիտեմ ով մահացել էր, հոգին հարազատներին այցելության էր եկել երազում, գնացել բացել էին ու տեսել էին որ բերինքսիվայր ա․․․ բռռռռ՜։ Էն ժամանակ։ Չգիտեմ, Պոի համար գուցե թեման իրոք սարսափելի ա եղել, ինչքան գիտեմ ինքը մահից ահավոր վախեցող տեսակ էր։ Մնացած գործերին չի հասնում։ 

 Պախմել - էս պախմել չի, էս զապոյ ա․․․ Խանջյանից մի քանի գիրք ունեմ, բայց չեմ կարում տրամադրվեմ կարդամ, որ տեսա իրա գործերից ա, ասի հեսա կկարդամ, հավեսի կընկնեմ․․․ հըն, չընկա։

----------

ivy (09.09.2020), Աթեիստ (08.09.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

Էկավ դամի ի գասպադա մոմենտը  :LOL: 

 Այվ ապրես, թե կազմակերպելու, թե սիրուն պատմության համար։ Կներես որ ուշացումով, հույսով եմ հետագայում սրա պատճառով չես հրաժարվի էլի կազմակերպել։ 
 Մնացածներին էլ շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ արձագանքեցիք, Արտ քեզ էլ հատուկ, որ վերջին պահին հիշեցիր ու միացար, համ էլ որ քո պատմությունն էլ գրեցիր։ Թե չէ կողքերս նայում եմ․․․ նայելս չի գալիս։

----------

Cassiopeia (09.09.2020), Աթեիստ (09.09.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (09.09.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

Հա, մոռացա ասեմ, եթե էլի պատմվածքասանտա լինի, կմասնակցեմ։

----------

Աթեիստ (09.09.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (09.09.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էլ մի օր նստեմ, մյուսներինը կարդամ։

Հենց կարդացի, էլի կգամ էս կողմ ։)

----------


## ivy

Սանտաները․

*LisBeth*
George Saunders "Escape from Spiderhead"

*Freeman*
Կարեն Սիմոնյան «Մարգագետին»

*Դեղին մուկիկ*
Terry Pratchett "Troll Bridge"

*ivy*
Գուրգեն Խանջյան «Պախմել»

*Աթեիստ*
Edgar Allan Poe "The Premature Burial"

 :Kiss: 

Եթե դուք էլ ուզենաք էսպիսի բաներ ձեռնարկել-կազմակերպել-հսկել, կարող եք Գրական նախագծեր բաժնում (ցանկության դեպքում նաև՝ Ստեղծագործական անկյունում և Օրագրերում) մոդերատորության դիմել․ ես էլ հանգիստ խղճով թոշակի գնամ։

----------

LisBeth (09.09.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (09.09.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> *ivy
> Գուրգեն Խանջյան «Պախմել»
> *


 Այվ դու հավանո՞ւմ ես էս պատմվածքը։ Ուզում եմ կարծիքդ իմանալ իրա մասին։

----------


## ivy

> Այվ դու հավանո՞ւմ ես էս պատմվածքը։ Ուզում եմ կարծիքդ իմանալ իրա մասին։


Չէ, հեչ չեմ հավանում:
Ինձ էլ ձեր կարծիքն էր հետաքրքիր: 
Գուրգեն Խանջյանը համարվում է ժամանակակից հայ գրականության դեմքերից մեկը, ու «Պախմելը» կարճ արձակում իր ամենահայտնի գործերից է:
Կարդում ես ու մտածում՝ էս ինչ անկապություն էր: Բայց դե մարդը հայտնի գրող է:

----------

LisBeth (09.09.2020), Աթեիստ (09.09.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (09.09.2020)

----------

